# CODEINE



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Just use the normal dossage and go sit next to ur heating.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Rein said:


> Just use the normal dossage and go sit next to ur heating.


lmao


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

start with 30mg and wait 2 hours (thats how long they take to reach full effect) and see how you feel. I wouldnt advice experimenting too much with Codeine as it metabolises into morphine in your body.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i've been told that if you wana get blazed off CODEINE the best way is to take it rectally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Dont listen to him, he snorts benzos! Sorry kenny you knows I loves you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes there once was a time when i use to snort benzos - you got me there.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

What does snorting benzo's do?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> What does snorting benzo's do?


I snorted xanax when I was 13. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Man im starting to believe Kenny has taken drugs every way EXCEPT swallowing them.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> What does snorting benzo's do?


nothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah lets not go back onto that topic again eh Kenny :wink: lol....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's ok spirit, I deserve it. Somehow I knew someone would get me for that one :|


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It's ok spirit, I deserve it. Somehow I knew someone would get me for that one :|


Yeah but its cool, its just so "Kenny" 

Why is everyone calling me Spirit today and not Lynsey..Why the formality.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Lynsey.  You're hella cool. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Vixen said:


> What is a decent dose of Codeine? I got some 30 mg tablets how many of em would it take to get me blazed?
> 
> ~Vix~


If you want to get blazed, crush it up and sprinkle it in with your weed. The heat will denature the codeine, but you'll get blazed.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> *Lynsey.  You're hella cool. I hope you get better soon.


Aw thanks Kenny, Im feeling a little bit better.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Vixen said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > i've been told that if you wana get blazed off CODEINE the best way is to take it rectally.
> ...


Hmmm *thinking about how many places in a human body you can put something in.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

for getting blazed off codeine the proper was is to take it up the rectum or inject it into your eye socket. i also heard if you cram it up underneath your fingernails you get pretty blazed.

:mrgreen: :arrow: ok i am done :arrow: .


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

look out by taking it in the eye you got supervision than :mrgreen:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vixen said:


> Thanks for that thought but what would the "something" be, that pleasure stick you mentioned in another topic ?


 :lol: that made me laugh


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Take 90mg's at first to see how you react. 120mg's should get you abit high. Also no matter what kenny says don't snort it. Kenny is not happy unless he is shoving some pil up his nose :lol: .


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: you guys all get your laughs


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

you think that's weird. you guys should see how weird it is to watch when kenny actually takes a pill in his mouth the normal way.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

peachyderanged said:


> you think that's weird. you guys should see how weird it is to watch when kenny actually takes a pill in his mouth the normal way.


 You mean kenny actually takes pills like they are meant to be taken :shock: . Is the world coming to a end?

There are only a few pills worth snorting and i doubt kenny has had them.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

comfortably numb really knows what hes on about... he does know his stuff .. degree or not

im off to try 120mg


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

MrMister said:


> comfortably numb really knows what hes on about... he does know his stuff .. degree or not


I like comfortably numb cuz he is living proof that you don't need a name tag with a label and a degree in order to help people who want to know and have questions about drugs.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

too right mate


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I might just be lucky then cus some days ago i tried some pills that you put in water and dissolve, they are for fever and pain, and just so happens these babies include caffeine and Codein. 30mg of codein. made me feel really good. Called Treocomp. I think the fact that it was dissolved in water and included caffeine potensified the 30mg of codein. wish i had more of those... but dont wanna get addicted.

So to me 120mg sounds off the charts too much. but i guess its in the way u take em.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Codeine is not one for getting a buzz. The drug will cause overdose before you get there, so if you're looking for something to do that, find something else. Maybe Vicodin, although again be careful with that because they bind it with Parecetamol to discourage misuse, as the paracetamol will lead to Panceatic problems. There may be ways to separate them though. Also if its not a regular thing you should be alright with vicodin.

Take my advice with some salt because I've never done recreational drugs or painkillers unless I have a headache. I just get interested in how they work so I've done a fair bit of research.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Do.I said:


> Codeine is not one for getting a buzz. The drug will cause overdose before you get there, so if you're looking for something to do that, find something else. Maybe Vicodin, although again be careful with that because they bind it with Parecetamol to discourage misuse, as the paracetamol will lead to Panceatic problems. There may be ways to separate them though. Also if its not a regular thing you should be alright with vicodin.
> 
> Take my advice with some salt because I've never done recreational drugs or painkillers unless I have a headache. I just get interested in how they work so I've done a fair bit of research.


False. Codeine will get you high. Ever hear of that purple sirrup (Promethazine with Codeine Cough Syrup)?


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

egodeath said:


> False. Codeine will get you high. Ever hear of that purple sirrup (Promethazine with Codeine Cough Syrup)?


You might be right. but everything I've read about it says that it will make you OD before it does anything worthwhile: I've get bored and look up this kind of stuff... like how to separate it from the paracetemol in the OTC version. Anyway, I may well be wrong, I am no scientist. Just If your thinking of using Codeine recreationally you might want to look this one p for yourself and make up your own mind.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that codeine is weak. If you want to get high go find some hydrocodone or oxycodone. Or better yet find some China white. Just kidding.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> I agree that codeine is weak. If you want to get high go find some hydrocodone or oxycodone. Or better yet find some China white. Just kidding.


be careful when making a habit out of it


----------

